# Big Green Egg



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone have one, and what do they think of it. Is it worth the price they are selling it at???


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Am I the only one who is completely puzzled by what this post means?

What big green egg? Where do they sell this large egg?


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

It's a type of grill/smoker.

http://www.biggreenegg.com/

But I think the Lil Pig looks better.

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-533/Lil-Pig-Grill-outdoor/Detail.bok

:2


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but it sounds like something drevim would like!
:r


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

I have a friend who swears by it. My wife wants one, but I've never seen one in person.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

dunno about the green egg, but I love my traeger texas elite

http://www.traegeroutlet.com/?xtr=adwords1&gclid=CM3eztDy_pQCFSQqagod1j38qA


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

It can cook thanksgiving dinner? WHOA!


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't have one, but I would like one.

I went to the Seattle Eggfest last year and took some pics.

http://m-mason.smugmug.com/gallery/3484183_XzXZk

-Mark.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had one for about 2 months, and I love it. With a little practice, it's very easy to control the temperature, which makes it easy to cook anything from a 7-minute steak @ 500-550 degrees to a couple of slow-cooked/smoked whole chickens @ about 225 degrees.

Everything we've cooked on it has been delicious. Whether it's worth it or not depends on how much you would use it. Also, if you just want something to grill burgers and an occassional steak, there are much cheaper options that will do the job quite well. But, if you enjoy or think you would enjoy being able to cook a wide variety of foods, then the BGE is an excellent choice and well worth it.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

One of my buddies has one and they are amazing. The dang things weigh a ton or I would have stolen my buddies already. You can adjust the heat perfectly to anything from 100 to 850 and it will hold temp with very little effort or charcoal. The BGE does have to have special "natural" charcoal but it is so efficient using it up that it is not really a big deal.

If you have the money buy it.:2


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Big Green Egg charcoal is awesome. I don't have any experience with the somker but the charcoal is a lump style that renders very little ash. That in fact is what we used to use for competition pig cookoffs.


----------



## Gone Dave (Mar 30, 2008)

They are nice, but costly!
I picked this up a Home Depot for 99.00 and it works awesome!:ss
I am a native Texan so I likes my brisket! and it really frees up some time to enjoy the day and relax.
As opposed to monitor a smoker for 10-12 hours.. the motto for them is "load it" "light it" and "leave it". 
They say if your lookin' your not cookin'
And I have cooked many 6-8 lb Boston Butts in 3-4 hours since I brought it home and DAMN!! you can shake the bone out of the meat with 2 fingers :2
http://orionoutdoors.com/products/cooker/


----------



## Seymour_cigar (Nov 2, 2007)

I have had the Weber Smokey Mountain for a few years now. It works great and is solid like most Weber grills.
I can smoke Pork Butt on one load of charcoal (12hrs).

There is a super website: The Virtual Weber Bullet that is awesome with videos, how-to's, and recipes. It has a great forum with great folks just like this one.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm tempted .. very tempted.. gotta work it in to the budget lol 
explain to the gf why i need one lol


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> dunno about the green egg, but I love my traeger texas elite
> 
> http://www.traegeroutlet.com/?xtr=adwords1&gclid=CM3eztDy_pQCFSQqagod1j38qA


:tpd:I've owned both,the egg is good, the traegers are AWESOME!:tu


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

Imho, the Big Green Egg is one of the best charcoal grills/smokers out there. I think you'd be VERy happy with one. Some of the best tasting grilled food I've ever had has come off of a Big Green Egg.


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

here's somepics of an old egg . the food is great


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

oh wow that looks good


----------



## stinkie (Jun 11, 2007)

if you want more egg norp try this site.www.nakedwiz.com

stinkie:ss


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

stinkie said:


> if you want more egg norp try this site.www.nakedwiz.com
> 
> stinkie:ss


nothing came up
???


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

try this one: http://www.nakedwhiz.com


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

I have two BGEs... a large and a medium. I cook on one or the other almost every day. They are super versatile and very efficient. When I cook steaks on them I sear at 750 then pull the steaks off. Then I decrease the temp to 400 and put the steaks back on. They are awesome that way. Pizza is also wonderful on the BGE. The Q you can make on the won't have as much bark as some other cookers, but it is just so easy it is a joke.

BTW... Royal Oak makes the BGE lump charcoal. It is much cheaper just to buy the RO at Wally World.


----------

